# The Wheelmen at Velodrome in Detroit Michigan



## Rambler (Feb 16, 2019)

The Wheelmen at Velodrome in Detroit Michigan - 02/16/2019.












1903 National Racer




1935 Ingo Bike




1899 Columbia Chainless




1936 Columbia Racer




1900 Cleveland Lozier Racer




1898 Gormully & Jeffery Model 28




1912 Racycle Rideabout




1892 Humber Racing Highwheel  &  1891 Pneumatic 52 inch Racing Star




Velodrome in Detroit Michigan


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 16, 2019)

Fabulous!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks for the awesome pics 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Great photos Tyson!
Did anyone take their wheel for a turn around the boards?


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 17, 2019)

Great display !!   Is the velodrome a portable one or permanent


----------



## Rambler (Feb 17, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Great photos Tyson!
> Did anyone take their wheel for a turn around the boards?




No doubt a few of us would have liked to but they have strict rules about bikes they will allow on the banked racing track. Our antique tires and such didn't qualify. However there is also a non-banked surface track which we were allowed to ride on so a few of us did take our antique bikes for a spin around the velodrome on that track.


----------



## Rambler (Feb 17, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> Great display !!   Is the velodrome a portable one or permanent




It is a permanent non-portable building. It is an inflatable dome type building such as are commonly used for golf domes but still permanent in the sense that it is not portable and not intended to be moved.  Address: 601 Mack Ave, Detroit, MI 48201  https://lexusvelodrome.com/


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Shame, but I guess those old rat traps could make a real mess of that expensive woodwork!
My local track is concrete/tarmac (but not roofed)







Rambler said:


> No doubt a few of us would have liked to but they have strict rules about bikes they will allow on the banked racing track. Our antique tires and such didn't qualify. However there is also a non-banked surface track which we were allowed to ride on so a few of us did take our antique bikes for a spin around the velodrome on that track.



 so hopefully I'll get a green light when it opens for fixies in March.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 18, 2019)

There is an outdoor velodrome in Bloomer Park in Rochester Michigan.  Been to races there in the summer.


----------



## Rambler (Feb 18, 2019)

mickeyc said:


> There is an outdoor velodrome in Bloomer Park in Rochester Michigan.  Been to races there in the summer.



Yes, I've been there a few times as well. I attended the bicycle swap meets held there.


----------



## oldspoke (Feb 18, 2019)

Rambler said:


> The Wheelmen at Velodrome in Detroit Michigan - 02/16/2019.
> View attachment 950309
> 
> View attachment 950310
> ...




Very nice display Tyler !

Any historical info - owner or ? - that that accompanied the Star ? Humber ?

Great venue the Wheelmen . Thanks for posting !


----------



## OHcaptain (Feb 18, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Great photos Tyson!
> Did anyone take their wheel for a turn around the boards?




The light blue Schwinn Paramount sneaking in one of Tyson's photo was ridden on the track that morning by a Wheelmen. That Paramount is old at 46 years old, but not 'antique'.


----------



## Rambler (Feb 19, 2019)

OHcaptain said:


> The light blue Schwinn Paramount sneaking in one of Tyson's photo was ridden on the track that morning by a Wheelmen. That Paramount is old at 46 years old, but not 'antique'.


----------

